
Facebook Algorithmic Factory: Immaterial Labour and Data Harvesting - francordie
https://labs.rs/en/facebook-algorithmic-factory-immaterial-labour-and-data-harvesting/
======
visarga
I knew that FB was collecting all website interactions and loads of data from
the mobile phone, but I didn't realize there was such a big second market of
companies selling and analyzing our personal data.

I'm wondering what kind of abuse can this kind of system enable to people who
have direct access to such rich information about anyone.

